# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Русский язык с Лунтиком

## PaulV

Всем привет. Делаю транскрипт мультика "Лунтик" для своего друга из США, который изучает русский язык, решил поделиться со всеми желающими на этом форуме.   
1 серия 
-Я родился! Ой! Что это? Я падаю, значит расту. А куда я падаю? Как тут мокро. Ах! Я умею пускать пузырьки.
-Тише! Не то проснётся щука Клюка!
-О! Ты кто?
- Что значит кто? Я – Пескарь Иванович! Меня тут все знают. А ты кто такой?
- Я не знаю! Ай-ай! Что-то схватило меня! Ай-ой…
-Ух!!! Хулиган!
-А кто открыл дверь?
-Да уж конечно не я. Доброй ночи, тетя Мотя. Я только что пострадал от чьего-то огромного детёныша. Наверное, жука-плавунца. Он хотел украсть у рака домик. Хорошо, что поблизости оказался такой герой как я.
-Мягко! И не страшно. Ой! Темно. 
-Сказки! Жуку-плавунцу такое не под силу.
-Помяните моё слово, он и до вас доберётся!
-Ой!
-Ой!
-Это кто тут?
-Я.
-А! Ты ещё не вылупился!
-Нет.
-А хочешь, я постучу тебе по стенкам, чтобы они скорее раскололись?
-Ой!!! Спасите!!! Это жук-плавунец!!!
-Жук плавунец?
-Ужас!!! Спасите!!!
-Плавунец, плавунец… О! Луна. Эй! Кто там? Подождите, вы кто?!!
-Огромный жук плавунец!!!
-Это безобразие посреди ночи ворочает камни, нахал!
-Да, да! Огромный нахал!
-Ой!!!
-Ай!!! А-а-а!!!
-Жук плавунец!!!
-Вот я и добрался.

----------


## PaulV

2 серия 
Однажды, на луне родился необычный малыш
-Я родился!
И случилось так, что он попал на землю, где нашёл много новых друзей.
-Привет!
А вот что произошло дальше мы с вами сейчас и узнаем. 
Сон 
-Эй! Ты кто?
-Я? Я не знаю.
-Как? Ты что, с луны свалился?
-Да. А ты кто?
-Я? Кузнечик. Меня Кузя зовут. Привет. Ну…
-Что?
-При встрече говорят привет. 
-Привет. А ещё можно?
-Привет.
-Привет.
-Ох.
-Привет.
-Думаю, уже хватит. Я и так отвлёкся. Знаешь, что я тут делаю?
-Нет, а что?
-Я ищу сон. Мама говорит, что сны приходят с луны, вот я их и ищу.
-А я, тоже с луны пришел.
-Слушай, а может ты и есть сон?
-Я сон?
-Ну да, мягкий такой.
-Ой, щекотно. А что такое сон?
-Сон? Ну сон, это…
-Что?
-Сон это… А! Тихо. Не шевелись. Там лягушка.
-Кто? Где? Эй, Кузя! Помоги мне отсюда выбраться.
-Ой, я щас (сейчас). Ой, промазал. Щас, погоди. Хватайся!!! Ты видел? Она на меня посмотрела! Я был на волосок от ее пасти! Представляешь?
-Нет. 
-Шевелись, Пупсень! Сегодня надо обкусать ещё больше травы. 
-Я и так в два раза больше тебя съедаю. О.
-Ты опять заснул что ли? 
-ООоо!!!! ААааа!!!!
-Что это было?
-Это всё сон. 
-Что? Да это кошмар какой-то.
-Вот именно!
-Всё же хорошо закончилось.
-Привет.
-Ой! Кошмар! ААааа!!!
-Что это было?
-Гусеницы. Пупсень и Вупсень. Они сказали, что ты кошмар.
-А что это?
-Кошмар-это страшный сон.
-Я и вправду такой страшный?
-Да нет! Ты совсем не страшный.
-Да?
-Ага.
-Кузя, а что же такое сон?
-Ну, сон… ну вообще мне говорили,  что сон это то чего не может быть
-Значит, меня не может быть?
-Да нет. Я то всегда верил, что ты есть, вот поэтому мы и встретились. Ой, пчёлы уже встали. Мне домой пора.
-Привет.
-Когда прощаются, говорят пока. Я ненадолго, пока. Ты только не уходи.
-Пока. Привет. Пчёлы.
-Пчёлы действительно уже проснулись, и даже принялись за работу. Правда, малыш пока не знал кто такие пчёлы. Ему еще предстояло узнать много нового и интересного.

----------


## Lampada

> Всем привет. Делаю транскрипт мультика "Лунтик" для своего друга из США, который изучает русский язык, решил поделиться со всеми желающими на этом форуме.

 Спасибо!  
Добро пожаловать в форум!

----------

